# Tyre biting



## guybowden (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi All,

I'm looking for some advise as to how to stop my dog (Aussie Shepherd) biting tyres (mountain bike specifically, but any moving tyre is irresistable)
(or chasing cars for that matter, I assume it's the same thing?!).

She's 18months old and has always done it, from the first time she saw a bike. The annoying this is that I own and run a bike shop and would love her to come to the shop with me.

If we go for a ride together it goes something like this:

General excitement at going for a walk.
Garage opens - sniffs around, no interest in the bike at all.
Until it moves - then there's a bit of a ritual of her trying to bite the tyres, front or back - tail wagging. Me looking silly trying to stop her. 
She's on the lead at this point by the way.

So we start walking to the road (quiet country road) - she's on the lead. She eventually gets bored of trying to bite, so I start riding.

She's happily trotting next to the bike, then for no reason goes for the tyre. Then back to trotting, then back to going for the tyre.

At the trail, she's off lead and loves to run out front. For 90% of the ride she's out front. Every so often she'll stop, turn back and go for the tyres. Frustration resumes. Then she gives up, and goes back to running ahead. And repeat 4 or 5 times per ride.

How can I stop this. It's like she knows it's bad, but just can't help herself going for it every now and then. 

She's been hurt because of this (nothing bad, just a whimper for 10 seconds or so) - I did hope that would stop it, but no.

Saying "No" works but doesn't stop her trying - she'll back away, or go for the other wheel. Similarly I can throw her a stick and she'll be distracted for 5 minutes before resuming the biting.

I'm at a bit of a loss what to do. She is generally well behaved, it's just this she seems to have a lot of trouble accepting.

Reading about on the web there's suggestions of water spraying, or a shock collar, or a spray collar, etc. Or pasting my wheels with tabasco or some other hot sauce... I obviously can't do that to every customer's bike! But could try on one of mine to see if it stops all bike tyre biting. 

I understand it's her hearding instinct that's to blame for this - we try and keep her mind busy with frisbee etc - not sure what else to do to relieve this need to heard!

any opinions as to what to do?

Thanks.
Guy


----------



## a17ddt (Feb 13, 2011)

hi, i wasnt quite sure about this one, as its not something ive had experience with, but just had a quick search through yahoo, and i found this link which i think should help you out

Coping with Dogs -- How to Avoid Dog Bites While Bicycling

he discusses why dogs react this way with your bike, and the varying different ways you could be able to deal with it dependant on the behavioural patterns your experiencing.

hope this is of some use to you

regards

dave


----------



## a17ddt (Feb 13, 2011)

hi, i wasnt quite sure about this one, as its not something ive had experience with, but just had a quick search through yahoo, and i found this link which i think should help you out

Coping with Dogs -- How to Avoid Dog Bites While Bicycling

he discusses why dogs react this way with your bike, and the varying different ways you could be able to deal with it dependant on the behavioural patterns your experiencing.

hope this is of some use to you

regards

dave


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm replying on assumption that a Border Collie and Aussie Shepherd are not too disimilar.

With my BC pup, I got him used to a bicycle at young age. What I always found was that the herding instinct would kick in and get him excited, if I went faster than a trot. This has been found by others commenting on cycling with BC's on another forum.

Now I'm cycling regular off road with the dog, he's big enough to go faster and to enjoy a long run. I have been able to go gradually faster, though he'll still at times go playfully for my ankles as they move, especially when I have wellies on, somedays anyway, others not at all.

Frankly I suspect you just have to persist, be happy and praise when the Aussie is trotting along with you, warn with growly voice when you see the focus change to the tires. Stop the fun if a warning isn't heeded. This is an approach rather like WSD (Working Sheep Dog) training, where the dogs tend to be excited, and it's not practical to lure with treats or use a clicker.

Try and keep things low key, and not too exciting, and gradually you should be able to go faster, with less interference. My dog's learnt not to head me off and cross in front now, and seems to enjoy running alongside at pace now without putting the both of us in danger. He also walks very nicely with J-lead at times on a quiet road, alongside the bike, where I don't feel he's better off leash. As he seems to enjoy the pacier exercise with bicycle I plan to get a safe cycle dog attachment before this summer to allow longer way on road to visit another park (when local park has Deer calving season which restricts dog exercise).


----------

